# Grandfather on various vessels



## Paula Harrison (Feb 3, 2015)

Searching for information regarding my Grandfather, Stanley Brockett Harrison, who seems to have been the in the Merchant Navy for more than 40 years. Ships he has been on are : S/S Birchwood (apparently torpedoed in New York Harbour in Jan 1918, Canadian Supply Ship Mapleton based at Scapa Flow during WW2, other ships appear to have been : S/S Sea Fisher (I have some fantastic pics of this ship with trains and railway track on board and being unloaded but not quite sure where in the world that was going to), S/S Burnhope - I have a letter from Dunkirk saying he was going onwards to Russia, S/S Beltyne, going to Lisbon, S/S ? M/Y Supremity . His last ship seems to have been the S/S Lady Charrington, unfortunately he died at Blyth before a trip home in June 1957. I have a letter from Master Purvis, writing to my Grandmother and father upon my Grandfathers death. Any information about life on board these ships, or even if anyone knew of him from his last ship...would be really appreciated.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

I think this may be your man.
Born 4/Nov./1897 in Newcastle
2nd mates certificate 0013079
Could you confirm please.
I have found some do***ents 1919/1920 including a photograph of him.
Medal listing for WW1 http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/D8026461 No medal listing for WW2
Can confirm he died whilst onboard LADY CHARRINGTON
If it is your man, I have little doubt with a little digging and some minor expense, we can find details of his entire seagoing career.
regards
Roger


----------



## Paula Harrison (Feb 3, 2015)

*Yes, that is him!*

Yes, that is him! I have a copy of his Certificate of Compentency and that number is on it. I also have a card with the ribbons and medals he was allowed to wear and a clipping from a newspaper of him and another arriving in Melbourne on the ? Callipo?. Any help you could give me would be gratefully appreciated. Unfortunately as my Grandfather died when my father was a teenager and then my Grandmother died while we were only young we have never grown up with their stories. My father was an only child and he is now suffering from dementia and I have been passed what I consider a treasure chest of letters between my Grandfather and Grandma and my Dad along with photo's of ships and cargo and I would dearly love to get an insight behind him so that I can speak to my dad about him and possibly trigger some memories locked in. I really appreciate you looking at my post! Many thanks Paula


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello again,
First of all I have attached the photograph just in case it jogs you dads memory.
There s some information on him on the site Find my Past
http://www.findmypast.co.uk/
Hit the search button. Scroll down to EDUCATION and WORK
Where it says record collection type Merchant Navy and Maritime
Where it says record set type Merchant Navy seamen
There are 3 files on him both as Stanley Brockett Harrison and S B Harrison
It gives official numbers of some of the ships he served on 1919-1930
As your grandfather saw 40 odd years of MN service he probably served on tens if not hundreds of different vessels.
Hopefully his service records 1941 till 1957 will be here
http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/C10990661
if not here
http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/C10988969
AS these records are kept in box's of 60 names you would be advised to visit Kew in person.
There are other avenues to go down and what I have described is the simplest way otherwise it will be too complicated to explain. See what you come up with and any queries get back to us.

regards
Roger


----------

